# XM Radio Programming Awarded Highest Honors at 2003 New York Festivals



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

WASHINGTON, June 30 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- It was announced last week that XM Satellite Radio (Nasdaq: XMSR - News), America's leading satellite radio service, was awarded two Gold WorldMedals, one Silver WorldMedal and one Bronze WorldMedal in this year's 2003 New York Festivals competition for excellence in radio programming.

The New York Festivals' International Radio Programming and Promotion Awards recognize the world's best work in news, information, entertainment and on-air talent programming & promotion. The judges are respected voices in the radio industry. Competing against radio programming from around the world, XM was the only satellite radio company recognized for achievements in programming. XM was awarded the following:

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/030630/dcm031_1.html


----------

